# Now I did it. My first Golden. :-)



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww she's adorable


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so glad she found a home... and it looks like a great one for her. She's definitely a cutie.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is cute. Hopefully the vet visit will go well and she can have a good outcome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful! How great you got her!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She's precious!! Congratulations!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tinkerbell's and Cruiser's moms can tell you best, a heart murmur may not affect her life style at all. I sincerely hope so.

Congratulations on your new baby, she is just a doll.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are such great photos! She's beautiful. I hope she gives you many, many happy years.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Piper is beautiful! Thank you for opening your heart to her for whatever time she has on Earth. Hopefully you will have many, many happy years together.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut Roh!!! You know what they say - ya can't have just one Golden!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful! Here's hoping for many years of health and happiness for all!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy. Hopefully the heart murmer will not be bad and she will live a long and happy life. Some of our members here have some dogs that have overcome some big odds with their dogs with heart murmers. She is a real cutie and I love her name. Cant wait to watch her grow up and playing with her sister.


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is a cutie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll. Bless you for adopting her and giving her the life she deserves. Hopefully, the murmur will not affect her quality of life and you will have many, many years together. Please let us know how the vet visit goes and keep us supplies with pics.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats!! Those are some cute pictures too


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Needless to say, I hope the vet visit goes well tomorrow. When you listen to Ginger's heart, it sounds like a heart beating. When you listen to Piper, it sounds so different. Almost more like breathing noises rather than a heart beating. Piper also tires much quicker than Ginger and sleeps more. But what a sweety! And she loves attention! I am so glad she has a home and that she was so obviously well cared for by the breeder before she found a home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cutie, hope everything goes well at the vet, bless you for giving her a home.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*The Re-arranger/ and the not so good news on murmur*

The Re-Arranger:
And heard this THUMP from the dinning room and discovered Piper had pulled over a chair by pulling on the sleeve of one of my shirts that was on it, then went for the frshly washed towels. Dudley never moved an inch with a "I know nothing" expression on his face.


Had to reschedule the vet visit to today because I accidently double booked it with a court thing I have to take care of tomorrow. Next available date was Fri, but Piper will be with aunt Julie while I'm up in Albany for work for 2 days. Soooo got her in today. The vet listened to her heart and rated the murmur between a 4 and a 6. Ouch.
Probable PDA. Not good. Surgery is probably needed and would most likely be successful. Wasn't ready for this kind of financial hit after just recieving paycheck #3 from the new employment after being out 5 months. But I have to make this work one way or another. 
Sooo keep sending the positive thoughts out to Piper, and all the other Goldens that need them who love and trust us unconditionally.
Ultrasound results tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That girl has some spunk and bravery pulling that chair over. I am sorry that the news wasnt better but hopefully there will be better news from the ultrasound. Hopefully someone will have some information if there is anything or place that can help with the surgery. Good luck and we are praying for her.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell's murmur is a 4.5 - 5 but is due to severe SAS so surgery was not an option. But she just turned 2 and is still going strong.

AtticusJordie have a golden that is 6 or 8 years old that had to have heart surgery at a young age. And he is very willing to share their experience. I also know that there are companies that will help you finance the costs. And maybe the breeder would be willing to help.

Bless you for being willing to take her in. it's not always easy but I wouldn't trade Tinkerbell, she's brought more to my laugh than i would have thought possible.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou for the very kind words..The funny thing is, as Julie told me, is that Piper doesnt know anything is wrong. I guess her perception is that running out of breath is normal...When she does tire she really sleeps, but when she's awake I have to have all sensors on. See the attached picture. Buy the girl some toys and instead, she takes out the Yellow Pages. What's a human to do?

But when the surgery does happen, University of Pa has been very highly recommended to me. I know it sounds weird that "students" may be working on her but I feel they will care just as much as I would to make her heart right......and mine too..


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Piper is GORGEOUS!!! and looks very happy  Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How old is she? Has she been registered yet by the breeder? The reason I am asking is because there is free pet insurance from the AKC for a short period of time-you have to register the pup and then go out and accept the insurance or something. Slight possibility this might be available?


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

she's so adorable! good luck!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The AKC insurance doen't cover pre-existing conditions.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have dog experience with PDA'a but my human son had PDA surgery at 2 days old ( He was a preemie, born weighing 1 lb, 12 oz). The difference it makes is astounding and IMMEDIATE. He went to surgery a dying, very blue baby and came out pink as could be. I will hold Piper in my prayers and will be waiting to hear results of the echo.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, congrats. She is absolutely gorgeous. A beautiful puppy. Bet she will bring you many years of beautiful memories and friendship.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think what you have done is amazing and god bless you. she is beautiful and will bring you great joy and happiness. i give you alot of credit


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

What a darling girl! She obviously has the will to overcome any obstacle! I've had cats with heart murmers and both lived many, many years! I'm sure this little lady will be with you just as long! We'll be thinking of her and you!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

she is an extremely good lookin pup -- and looks like there was no problem getting accepted in your household. the best to beautiful Piper


----------

